

Lunch Lady slammed for serving food that is too good - gapanalysis
http://m.thelocal.se/43656/20121006/

======
scarmig
This is one of those cases where a story fits very cleanly into a pre-existing
narrative. It's a useful exercise in those cases to try to stretch your mind
and figure out what parts might be being left out.

No, no knowledge of the incident beyond the article, but Sweden is hardly a
Harrison Bergeron society.

~~~
mieses
Try to withhold your ideologically motivated commentary until you have said
knowledge.

------
mseepgood
"because it was unfair that students at other schools didn't have access to
the unusually tasty offerings"

Sweden: welcome to socialism. Everything has to be equally bad.

~~~
gapanalysis
I don't believe this kind of reaction can be solely attributed to socialism.
It's endemic among "entitlement" oriented individuals. But the real failure
here has little to do with what is fair. The thinking here is badly flawed at
many levels.

------
steve8918
It's very sad that instead of trying to figure out how and where this person
went right in terms of preparing food, and trying to adopt those practices
across the country, they chose to stifle it instead.

That's classic bureaucracy at its finest.

It's easy to say that it's because Sweden has a socialist nature, but I have a
feeling this type of thinking is common in the US as well.

